# editors/libreoffice disappeared from ports



## karolyi (Aug 31, 2022)

Hey,

coming from the freebsd support channel on liberachat, I've been told to report here that editors/libreoffice can't be installed with pkg, the binary distribution seems to be absent.

I just realized when I tried to rebuild a jail that uses it.


----------



## mer (Aug 31, 2022)

What version of FreeBSD?
freebsd-version -kru

I'm on 13.1-RELEASE and pkg search libreoffice shows it available.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 31, 2022)

It's currently missing from _latest_, it's available on _quarterly_, see the packages table on editors/libreoffice.

See also:








						No Firefox?
					

On a recent new installation of FreeBSD, I tried to "pkg install firefox" and got an error stating that the package does not exist.  Kind of odd considering a month ago, when installing FreeBSD, it was there.  I did a search and saw that the only package available is Firefox-ESR.  I'm not able...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2022)

It's available in the quarterly repository (which is the default on -RELEASE versions). 


```
root@fbsd-test:~ # pkg search libreoffice
pkg: Repository FreeBSD has a wrong packagesite, need to re-create database
af-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         af language pack for libreoffice
am-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         am language pack for libreoffice
ar-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ar language pack for libreoffice
as-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         as language pack for libreoffice
ast-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        ast language pack for libreoffice
be-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         be language pack for libreoffice
bg-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         bg language pack for libreoffice
bn-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         bn language pack for libreoffice
bn_IN-libreoffice-7.3.5.2      bn_IN language pack for libreoffice
bo-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         bo language pack for libreoffice
br-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         br language pack for libreoffice
brx-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        brx language pack for libreoffice
bs-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         bs language pack for libreoffice
ca-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ca language pack for libreoffice
ca_valencia-libreoffice-7.3.5.2 ca_valencia language pack for libreoffice
ckb-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        ckb language pack for libreoffice
cs-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         cs language pack for libreoffice
cy-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         cy language pack for libreoffice
da-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         da language pack for libreoffice
de-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         de language pack for libreoffice
dgo-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        dgo language pack for libreoffice
dsb-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        dsb language pack for libreoffice
dz-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         dz language pack for libreoffice
el-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         el language pack for libreoffice
en_GB-libreoffice-7.3.5.2      en_GB language pack for libreoffice
en_ZA-libreoffice-7.3.5.2      en_ZA language pack for libreoffice
eo-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         eo language pack for libreoffice
es-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         es language pack for libreoffice
et-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         et language pack for libreoffice
eu-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         eu language pack for libreoffice
fa-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         fa language pack for libreoffice
fi-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         fi language pack for libreoffice
fr-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         fr language pack for libreoffice
fur-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        fur language pack for libreoffice
fy-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         fy language pack for libreoffice
ga-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ga language pack for libreoffice
gd-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         gd language pack for libreoffice
gl-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         gl language pack for libreoffice
gu-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         gu language pack for libreoffice
gug-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        gug language pack for libreoffice
he-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         he language pack for libreoffice
hi-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         hi language pack for libreoffice
hr-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         hr language pack for libreoffice
hsb-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        hsb language pack for libreoffice
hu-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         hu language pack for libreoffice
id-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         id language pack for libreoffice
is-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         is language pack for libreoffice
it-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         it language pack for libreoffice
ja-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ja language pack for libreoffice
ka-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ka language pack for libreoffice
kab-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        kab language pack for libreoffice
kk-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         kk language pack for libreoffice
km-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         km language pack for libreoffice
kmr_Latn-libreoffice-7.3.5.2   kmr_Latn language pack for libreoffice
kn-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         kn language pack for libreoffice
ko-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ko language pack for libreoffice
kok-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        kok language pack for libreoffice
ks-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ks language pack for libreoffice
lb-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         lb language pack for libreoffice
libreoffice-7.3.5.2            Full integrated office productivity suite
libreoffice-i18n-7.3.5.2       Localized interface for libreoffice
lo-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         lo language pack for libreoffice
lt-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         lt language pack for libreoffice
lv-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         lv language pack for libreoffice
mai-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        mai language pack for libreoffice
mk-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         mk language pack for libreoffice
ml-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ml language pack for libreoffice
mn-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         mn language pack for libreoffice
mni-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        mni language pack for libreoffice
mr-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         mr language pack for libreoffice
my-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         my language pack for libreoffice
nb-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         nb language pack for libreoffice
ne-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ne language pack for libreoffice
nl-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         nl language pack for libreoffice
nn-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         nn language pack for libreoffice
nr-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         nr language pack for libreoffice
nso-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        nso language pack for libreoffice
oc-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         oc language pack for libreoffice
om-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         om language pack for libreoffice
or-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         or language pack for libreoffice
pa_IN-libreoffice-7.3.5.2      pa_IN language pack for libreoffice
pl-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         pl language pack for libreoffice
pt-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         pt language pack for libreoffice
pt_BR-libreoffice-7.3.5.2      pt_BR language pack for libreoffice
ro-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ro language pack for libreoffice
ru-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ru language pack for libreoffice
rw-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         rw language pack for libreoffice
sa_IN-libreoffice-7.3.5.2      sa_IN language pack for libreoffice
sat-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        sat language pack for libreoffice
sd-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         sd language pack for libreoffice
si-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         si language pack for libreoffice
sid-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        sid language pack for libreoffice
sk-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         sk language pack for libreoffice
sl-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         sl language pack for libreoffice
sq-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         sq language pack for libreoffice
sr-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         sr language pack for libreoffice
sr_Latn-libreoffice-7.3.5.2    sr_Latn language pack for libreoffice
ss-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ss language pack for libreoffice
st-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         st language pack for libreoffice
sv-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         sv language pack for libreoffice
sw_TZ-libreoffice-7.3.5.2      sw_TZ language pack for libreoffice
szl-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        szl language pack for libreoffice
ta-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ta language pack for libreoffice
te-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         te language pack for libreoffice
tg-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         tg language pack for libreoffice
th-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         th language pack for libreoffice
tn-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         tn language pack for libreoffice
tr-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         tr language pack for libreoffice
ts-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ts language pack for libreoffice
tt-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         tt language pack for libreoffice
ug-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ug language pack for libreoffice
uk-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         uk language pack for libreoffice
uz-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         uz language pack for libreoffice
ve-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         ve language pack for libreoffice
vec-libreoffice-7.3.5.2        vec language pack for libreoffice
vi-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         vi language pack for libreoffice
xh-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         xh language pack for libreoffice
zh_CN-libreoffice-7.3.5.2      zh_CN language pack for libreoffice
zh_TW-libreoffice-7.3.5.2      zh_TW language pack for libreoffice
zu-libreoffice-7.3.5.2         zu language pack for libreoffice
```


----------



## karolyi (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm using latest.

There has been a build fallout: https://portsfallout.com/port/10757/
Log: http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/data/123amd64-default/cab8004b0ee0/logs/libreoffice-7.4.0.3.log


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2022)

Whenever a build fails (for whatever reason) the maintainer of that port is notified automatically.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 31, 2022)

So you know what happened? Hm, who told you to report this here? It makes little sense, fallout mail is automatically sent to maintainers (so they're already aware!), and only few ports committers are active on the forums.


----------



## karolyi (Aug 31, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> So you know what happened? Hm, who told you to report this here? It makes little sense, fallout mail is automatically sent to maintainers (so they're already aware!), and only few ports committers are active on the forums.


All I know is that I can't install it into a jail that requires it, and thus I can't update my system to not use an outdated base system (in light of 13.1-RELEASE-p2). Meanwhile I started to build it in a separate jail to test if it is able to build ever since, so far only trying to catch up with installing its dependencies.

It is missing since 4 days, so maybe the situation improved by itself since then.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2022)

karolyi said:


> All I know is that I can't install it into a jail that requires it, and thus I can't update my system to not use an outdated base system (in light of 13.1-RELEASE-p2).


Ports/packages have nothing to do with the version of the base OS. 



karolyi said:


> Meanwhile I started to build it in a separate jail to test if it is able to build ever since, so far only trying to catch up with installing its dependencies.


There's a build failure on the build clusters, you're going to run into exactly the same build failure.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 31, 2022)

karolyi said:


> All I know is that I can't install it into a jail that requires it, and thus I can't update my system to not use an outdated base system (in light of 13.1-RELEASE-p2).


I don't get how that is related? Just for clarification: There's no need to reinstall packages when you just upgrade to a newer patchlevel.


karolyi said:


> It is missing since 4 days, so maybe the situation improved by itself since then.


editors/libreoffice also shows you all commits to the port. The latest one looks very much like fixing the cause of the build error.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2022)

They're probably not going to run an updated build. I suspect they're waiting for the build jails to get updated to 13.1 and then do a full build on the new version. But that's going to take a couple of days to finish and be copied to all the mirrors.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 31, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> There's no need to reinstall packages when you just upgrade to a newer patchlevel.


Addendum: There's not even a need to do so when upgrading to a newer minor release (like 13.0->13.1), although there are very few exceptions of packages containing kernel modules.

Reinstalling all packages is only required when upgrading to a newer major release, because then, ABI changes.


----------



## karolyi (Aug 31, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> I don't get how that is related? Just for clarification: There's no need to reinstall packages when you just upgrade to a newer patchlevel.
> 
> editors/libreoffice also shows you all commits to the port. The latest one looks very much like fixing the cause of the build error.


The latest commit according to freshports (and the ports git repo) is on August 20th, whereas the build error is from August 27th. I don't think it's fixed.

As to how the base system is related to the ports: I use my "containerization" solution to rebuild jails based on the updated base system when an update arrives, to have all jails running the latest base: https://gitea.ksol.io/karolyi/ansible-freebsd-jailhost-tools

Whenever I update, the ansible playbook using this role is rebuilding the entire jail from zero, reinstalling all packages and configuring them. This is how I arrived to this issue.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 31, 2022)

I've updated packages from "latest" repository on 25.08.2022, which included libreoffice-7.4.0.3 (current port version, which apparently failed to build this time).

If it's urgent to have libreoffice-7.4.0.3, here is a download link for the package and a sha256 file:



			https://www.swisstransfer.com/d/7c91d94c-2973-4135-80bd-ede4b45c6f05


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 31, 2022)

karolyi said:


> The latest commit according to freshports (and the ports git repo) is on August 20th, whereas the build error is from August 27th. I don't think it's fixed.


That's perfectly possible, but then, the maintainers are informed anyways.


karolyi said:


> Whenever I update, the ansible playbook using this role is rebuilding the entire jail from zero, reinstalling all packages and configuring them. This is how I arrived to this issue.


You could optimize it not to do that, it's just not necessary unless there's a major upgrade. Or you can just wait for the fix to arrive


----------



## karolyi (Aug 31, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> I've updated packages from "latest" repository on 25.08.2022, which included libreoffice-7.4.0.3 (current port version, which apparently failed to build this time).
> 
> If it's urgent to have libreoffice-7.4.0.3, here is a download link for the package and a sha256 file:
> 
> ...


Thanks.

The 'old' jail is still working, won't get replaced until the new succeeds to build entirely. I can wait, it just feels odd to have a halfway upgraded system.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2022)

You could switch back to quarterly, and switch to latest when the issue has been resolved.


----------



## mer (Aug 31, 2022)

According to git, looks like there was a commit to libreoffice 2022-08-31 08:50:51 +0000.





						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				








						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 31, 2022)

mer, no, you're misinterpreting the cgit gui 
The /commit subroute just shows the latest commit, and applied to editors/libreoffice, it's empty because it didn't touch that port.


----------



## karolyi (Aug 31, 2022)

Meanwhile, I managed to compile it from source.

If that's the case, can someone please restart a build on the cluster?


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 31, 2022)

karolyi said:


> If that's the case, can someone please restart a build on the cluster?


No, they're scheduled and continuously rebuild the repos.

But as SirDice already said, there might be a (short) downtime right now for those targeting FreeBSD-13 as with EoL of 13.0, they must be upgraded to 13.1.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2022)

karolyi said:


> If that's the case, can someone please restart a build on the cluster?


Nobody here manages the cluster.


----------



## mer (Aug 31, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> mer, no, you're misinterpreting the cgit gui
> The /commit subroute just shows the latest commit, and applied to editors/libreoffice, it's empty because it didn't touch that port.


That's why I also linked the log;  that specifically says 11 days ago a commit to fix a clean build was done.

I concede the point the first link is useless


----------



## sremick (Sunday at 3:18 AM)

Is this still a problem? I'm still finding libreoffice missing from packages.

I'm surprised it's persisted over 4 months.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Sunday at 3:55 AM)

Maybe it's just happened again.

But I don't know, just going off this:



			https://forums.freebsd.org/members/crivens.15934/#profile-post-4401


----------



## karolyi (Monday at 2:27 PM)

Interesting.

It's missing from the ports tee but I can't find any recent ports fallout information about it:






						Fallout list - FreeBSD pkg-fallout
					






					portsfallout.com
				




Maybe I'm missing something. There was a new commit for it today though.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Monday at 2:59 PM)

Libreoffice got sucessfully build in the latest build for latest amd64, just wait until the things are going to the repo.

http://beefy16.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=131amd64-default&build=e113840b1fd9


----------



## astyle (Monday at 3:36 PM)

karolyi said:


> Interesting.
> 
> It's missing from the ports tee but I can't find any recent ports fallout information about it:
> 
> ...


Why exactly would OP conclude that editors/libreoffice is "missing" from the ports tree?

The ports tree is just a collection of makefiles that pull in tarballs from elsewhere. Those makefiles may point to tarballs that don't exist any more at specific URLs, or those tarballs don't compile properly - now that is possible.  Please don't confuse ports with packages. Sometimes, a _package_ is missing from quarterly because recent source tarballs failed to build before a cutoff date. I've seen that happen.

This reminds me of an old thread: Thread disaster-strikes-seamonkey-removed-from-ports-tree.71335/. That one did actually have some evidence that a port (www/seamonkey) was actually removed from the ports tree. There's no such evidence for editors/libreoffice...


----------



## karolyi (Tuesday at 1:49 PM)

astyle said:


> Why exactly would OP conclude that editors/libreoffice is "missing" from the ports tree?
> 
> The ports tree is just a collection of makefiles that pull in tarballs from elsewhere. Those makefiles may point to tarballs that don't exist any more at specific URLs, or those tarballs don't compile properly - now that is possible.  Please don't confuse ports with packages. Sometimes, a _package_ is missing from quarterly because recent source tarballs failed to build before a cutoff date. I've seen that happen.
> 
> This reminds me of an old thread: Thread disaster-strikes-seamonkey-removed-from-ports-tree.71335/. That one did actually have some evidence that a port (www/seamonkey) was actually removed from the ports tree. There's no such evidence for editors/libreoffice...


Splitting hairs much?

It was missing from the pkg repo, which is - to my knowledge - built from the ports tree.

I couldn't find a fallout report for that.


----------



## SirDice (Tuesday at 2:47 PM)

karolyi said:


> It was missing from the pkg repo, which is - to my knowledge - built from the ports tree.


That's not what you said though:


karolyi said:


> It's missing from the ports tee


It's not missing from the ports tree. That's what astyle tried to explain. There is a difference. Packages may or may not appear due to various causes, but the port would still be there. Removal from the ports tree doesn't happen overnight.

In any case, package builds for 2023Q1 should all be done now and I think all mirrors are caught up. Can you check if the package is still missing?

```
root@fbsd-test:~ # pkg search libreoffice
af-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         af language pack for libreoffice
am-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         am language pack for libreoffice
ar-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ar language pack for libreoffice
as-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         as language pack for libreoffice
ast-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        ast language pack for libreoffice
be-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         be language pack for libreoffice
bg-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         bg language pack for libreoffice
bn-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         bn language pack for libreoffice
bn_IN-libreoffice-7.4.3.2      bn_IN language pack for libreoffice
bo-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         bo language pack for libreoffice
br-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         br language pack for libreoffice
brx-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        brx language pack for libreoffice
bs-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         bs language pack for libreoffice
ca-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ca language pack for libreoffice
ca_valencia-libreoffice-7.4.3.2 ca_valencia language pack for libreoffice
ckb-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        ckb language pack for libreoffice
cs-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         cs language pack for libreoffice
cy-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         cy language pack for libreoffice
da-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         da language pack for libreoffice
de-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         de language pack for libreoffice
dgo-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        dgo language pack for libreoffice
dsb-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        dsb language pack for libreoffice
dz-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         dz language pack for libreoffice
el-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         el language pack for libreoffice
en_GB-libreoffice-7.4.3.2      en_GB language pack for libreoffice
en_ZA-libreoffice-7.4.3.2      en_ZA language pack for libreoffice
eo-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         eo language pack for libreoffice
es-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         es language pack for libreoffice
et-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         et language pack for libreoffice
eu-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         eu language pack for libreoffice
fa-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         fa language pack for libreoffice
fi-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         fi language pack for libreoffice
fr-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         fr language pack for libreoffice
fur-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        fur language pack for libreoffice
fy-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         fy language pack for libreoffice
ga-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ga language pack for libreoffice
gd-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         gd language pack for libreoffice
gl-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         gl language pack for libreoffice
gu-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         gu language pack for libreoffice
gug-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        gug language pack for libreoffice
he-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         he language pack for libreoffice
hi-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         hi language pack for libreoffice
hr-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         hr language pack for libreoffice
hsb-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        hsb language pack for libreoffice
hu-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         hu language pack for libreoffice
id-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         id language pack for libreoffice
is-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         is language pack for libreoffice
it-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         it language pack for libreoffice
ja-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ja language pack for libreoffice
ka-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ka language pack for libreoffice
kab-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        kab language pack for libreoffice
kk-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         kk language pack for libreoffice
km-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         km language pack for libreoffice
kmr_Latn-libreoffice-7.4.3.2   kmr_Latn language pack for libreoffice
kn-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         kn language pack for libreoffice
ko-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ko language pack for libreoffice
kok-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        kok language pack for libreoffice
ks-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ks language pack for libreoffice
lb-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         lb language pack for libreoffice
libreoffice-7.4.3.2_1          Full integrated office productivity suite           <---- here it is
libreoffice-i18n-7.4.3.2       Localized interface for libreoffice
lo-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         lo language pack for libreoffice
lt-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         lt language pack for libreoffice
lv-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         lv language pack for libreoffice
mai-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        mai language pack for libreoffice
mk-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         mk language pack for libreoffice
ml-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ml language pack for libreoffice
mn-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         mn language pack for libreoffice
mni-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        mni language pack for libreoffice
mr-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         mr language pack for libreoffice
my-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         my language pack for libreoffice
nb-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         nb language pack for libreoffice
ne-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ne language pack for libreoffice
nl-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         nl language pack for libreoffice
nn-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         nn language pack for libreoffice
nr-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         nr language pack for libreoffice
nso-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        nso language pack for libreoffice
oc-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         oc language pack for libreoffice
om-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         om language pack for libreoffice
or-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         or language pack for libreoffice
pa_IN-libreoffice-7.4.3.2      pa_IN language pack for libreoffice
pl-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         pl language pack for libreoffice
pt-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         pt language pack for libreoffice
pt_BR-libreoffice-7.4.3.2      pt_BR language pack for libreoffice
ro-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ro language pack for libreoffice
ru-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ru language pack for libreoffice
rw-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         rw language pack for libreoffice
sa_IN-libreoffice-7.4.3.2      sa_IN language pack for libreoffice
sat-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        sat language pack for libreoffice
sd-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         sd language pack for libreoffice
si-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         si language pack for libreoffice
sid-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        sid language pack for libreoffice
sk-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         sk language pack for libreoffice
sl-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         sl language pack for libreoffice
sq-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         sq language pack for libreoffice
sr-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         sr language pack for libreoffice
sr_Latn-libreoffice-7.4.3.2    sr_Latn language pack for libreoffice
ss-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ss language pack for libreoffice
st-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         st language pack for libreoffice
sv-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         sv language pack for libreoffice
sw_TZ-libreoffice-7.4.3.2      sw_TZ language pack for libreoffice
szl-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        szl language pack for libreoffice
ta-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ta language pack for libreoffice
te-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         te language pack for libreoffice
tg-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         tg language pack for libreoffice
th-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         th language pack for libreoffice
tn-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         tn language pack for libreoffice
tr-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         tr language pack for libreoffice
ts-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ts language pack for libreoffice
tt-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         tt language pack for libreoffice
ug-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ug language pack for libreoffice
uk-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         uk language pack for libreoffice
uz-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         uz language pack for libreoffice
ve-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         ve language pack for libreoffice
vec-libreoffice-7.4.3.2        vec language pack for libreoffice
vi-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         vi language pack for libreoffice
xh-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         xh language pack for libreoffice
zh_CN-libreoffice-7.4.3.2      zh_CN language pack for libreoffice
zh_TW-libreoffice-7.4.3.2      zh_TW language pack for libreoffice
zu-libreoffice-7.4.3.2         zu language pack for libreoffice
```


----------



## astyle (Tuesday at 3:36 PM)

karolyi said:


> Splitting hairs much?
> 
> It was missing from the pkg repo, which is - to my knowledge - built from the ports tree.
> 
> I couldn't find a fallout report for that.


Ahhh...  just because a package did not build properly (and therefore excluded from *pkg* repo), that does not mean the source *port* is not there...There's your difference, and a very significant one at that.

Sources != packages. The compilation process results in sources still in the same directory under /usr/ports/category/port_name/work, but there will also be a resulting package in /usr/ports/category/port_name/pkg...

How do you think the compilation process even works?


----------



## karolyi (Wednesday at 11:43 AM)

> How do you think the compilation process even works? 

I know fairies create binaries with magic wands.


----------



## karolyi (Wednesday at 11:47 AM)

SirDice said:


> That's not what you said though:
> 
> It's not missing from the ports tree. That's what astyle tried to explain. There is a difference. Packages may or may not appear due to various causes, but the port would still be there. Removal from the ports tree doesn't happen overnight.
> 
> ...


Hey,

can confirm that it's back. A relief actually because one of my jails doesn't build without it.


----------

